# White Egret Orchid



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 16, 2017)

A wild orchid from my home country. 

I didn't get any flowers last year due to underwatering.
This year, I've been watering well and I have one fresh open flower and two buds to open soon! Woo hoo~


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 16, 2017)

?Habernia??


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes, where did you get it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2017)

Very sweet!


----------



## abax (Jul 16, 2017)

Gorgeous flower and the name fits the bloom perfectly.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice save. I think this is properly put in the genus Pecteilis according to most authorities.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jul 17, 2017)

Very interesting beauty


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 17, 2017)

What do you do for winter dormancy?


----------



## John M (Jul 17, 2017)

Gorgeous. Love the green and white together.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 17, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> What do you do for winter dormancy?



I put in the refrigerator the entire pot covered in zip loc bag without closing the top (I worry about rots in enclosure as being inside the dark fridge all winter is bad enough) checking every couple of weeks to make sure it is not bone dry.

I put them in around December or late November, then take it out around early March.


----------



## blondie (Jul 18, 2017)

Beautiful blooms it's a great species if you can get it right


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice save. I think this is properly put in the genus Pecteilis according to most authorities.



Have you seen these in the wild in Japan?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 19, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Have you seen these in the wild in Japan?



Yup, in just one place though. They are pretty much confined to mountainous areas in alpine bogs these days. I would like to get up there again this August but I don't know if I'll have time.


----------



## Steve G (Jul 28, 2017)

_Pecteilis radiata_ -One small tuber has become three but only one has flowered.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2017)

stunning orchid!


----------

